# birthing advice



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

hi so glad to have found this forum my cat maisy is approx66 days into her second pregnancy first one went fine but she had them in a totally inpossible place so i have got her a walk in cupboard cleared lots of room which she likes to go in and has started messing up the blankets in there im hoping this is nesting? if she starts labour somewhere else is it safe to move her into the place i want her? i havnt gone for a box because one of my other cats loves boxes and when i tried this last time he sat on the kittens! 

another question if anyone knows maisy called for about 10hrs befor her fist litter arrived is likely to happen again or does it vary each pregnancy as it was such a great early warning sign


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello and welcome to the site, im sure someone on here can help answer your questions,,, how exciting, new kittens, keep us posted, have you got pictures of mum,would love to see what she looks like,.. and do let us know when she starts having them,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ooo, not long now then What breed is your cat ? I'm sorry I can't help with what signs your cat will give, as my girls have only had 1 litter each. I'm sure someone will be able to help.
Welcome by the way*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi SL, Sounds like your girl is nesting because she is nearing her delivery time,try and confine her to that one room if poss,and her calling maybe not be calling,it could just be her making what we call mummy noises to babies that aren't their and being all mummy'd and loved up,ours do this,good lick and let us know how things go,love babiesOr better still good luckLol


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya and welcome...Lucky our black cat makes noisys before the birth..but wev put it down to calling us to let us know that the time for waiting is nearly up! After the birth, and if she walks away, to the loo or food etc, she starts calling again but that is her calling he kittens, (even tho they cant walk yet lol)...

so i wouldnt worry to much hun...Im very excited for you...I love the whole pregnancy and birth stuff...cant wait till next year when we breed preston and bella...sooooo excited!! good luck...any questions you know where i am xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

They can get a hormone rush before birth is imminent and that can make them mimic signs of calling, so hopefully she'll do it again for you and you'll have time to get ready


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

confine her to 1 room so she can relax and give birth , make sure the room is warm and you have a bed ready for kittens which has a heatpad in , i always cover the bed up to stop any draughs ...its very important to keep them warm 

good luck


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello and welcome to the site, im sure someone on here can help answer your questions,,, how exciting, new kittens, keep us posted, have you got pictures of mum,would love to see what she looks like,.. and do let us know when she starts having them,


trying to add a pic not sure how tho






if its worked mum the b/w and daddy blck one next to her


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

aww love the princess bed :lol:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck. I love the white cat - very majestic looking!

One of my moggies, Tabitha, had a litter earlier this year. It was awesome - totally amazing. I loved the whole experience - although it was very hard work - but had her spayed afterwards as I wouldn't have had enough good homes if I had allowed her to have another litter. Do you have homes lined up for your fur babies?

Tabitha had five - I gave two to my best friend and kept the other three (was a bit too fussy about where they went I think)

I wonder what colour your new babies will be?


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Good luck. I love the white cat - very majestic looking!
> 
> One of my moggies, Tabitha, had a litter earlier this year. It was awesome - totally amazing. I loved the whole experience - although it was very hard work - but had her spayed afterwards as I wouldn't have had enough good homes if I had allowed her to have another litter. Do you have homes lined up for your fur babies?
> 
> ...


i have one home line up didnt have a problem last time tho il keep them if i cant get rehome lol

her last one were black and white just like her the daddy black so im not expecting to much else colour wise lol this pic one of her last litter


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely looking cats. love the white one!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful kitties, keep us posted when she has them,


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

well i think we are in the very first stages of labour now she is calling and following me everywhere this stage lasted all night last time so im hoping by tonight/morning we will have kittens


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*our thoughts are with you keep us posted and good luck *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww that is so exciting, fingers crossed all goes well, and make sure your camera is at the ready, good luck,xx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Yes i am sure she will be delivering real soon. She will get very agitated and unsettled for a few hours before birth as she decides where to have them. If you keep an eye on her and move her if she gets herself into a troublesome spot, i am sure she wont mind. Once she has started labour she will usually stay put so just keep an eye on her until she begins pushing atleast and direct her into her cupboard.

Good luck...and reember to post pics when they arrive!!:thumbsup:


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i am sure she will be delivering real soon. She will get very agitated and unsettled for a few hours before birth as she decides where to have them. If you keep an eye on her and move her if she gets herself into a troublesome spot, i am sure she wont mind. Once she has started labour she will usually stay put so just keep an eye on her until she begins pushing atleast and direct her into her cupboard.
> 
> Good luck...and reember to post pics when they arrive!!:thumbsup:


ty x she not impressed iv shut bedroom doors so is cosyed up with me on sofa at the mo needed alot of reassurance cuboard is all ready for her she doesnt want to stay in there yet so gona wait to she starts second stages im sooooooooo excited lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh it is sooooo exciting when they have little ones. Wondering what they will look like and how many there will be.

Let us all know how it goes and post pics!!:thumbup1:


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

My girl had 3 kittens nearly 3 weeks ago. Just before, she messed up the lovely box I made for her and followed me around. I sat in the bedroom with her all day and night with the TV and cups of tea, she purred loudly and constantly, had babies that night.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

how exciting for you! I love this bit keep us all informed xx:yesnod:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

How exciting! Good luck & keep us posted please


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooooo, very exciting - do let us know how it goes!


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

we had 4 lovely kittens will add a pic shortly 2 black n white and 2 black 3 girls and one boy all doing very very well


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

[/ATTACH]

our new babies


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless!! how gorgeous  congrats  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo - congratulations! I love the one with the little white stripe...so cute!

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless their lovely  glad all went well Congratulations *


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful - congratulations xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations gorgeous little fur babies,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww congratulations! A lovely litter of bubbas

What a clever girl mummy is


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

aww beautiful bubs!! congratulations!!xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations, they are beautiful. xx


----------

